# Zender Sports, 1pc. - getting those fake bolts off



## vee_dubb_ya (Dec 1, 2006)

I wonder if anyone out there has ever had (good) luck getting the fake bolts off Zender Sports (1 piece wheels, looking like they're multi-piece) in a relatively intact manner? Apparently they're fancy looking rivets that are press-fit in. They're open on the backside, and I've destroyed 2 punches so far trying to pound 1 out with a 5lb hammer...one punch sheared and the other just kept disintegrating with every hit.

I've found these threads that offer some help, and yet, not. :/
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4710134-Zender-Stars-Wheels&
http://forums.kilometermagazine.com/showthread.php?5398573-Zender-Sport-Wheels-Refurb

This is what I want to avoid: 

















Does anyone have any tips? I want to avoid heat; I'm about to apply some stripper to clean the clear & paint off it, maybe that'll seep in and help loosen the rivets? I'm hopeful....


----------



## vee_dubb_ya (Dec 1, 2006)

no one can help?


----------



## anteramk5jetta (Sep 11, 2011)

Maybe some penetrating oil like PB Blaster will help loosen them up, but no guarantee. Problem is that there is probably some kind of locktite holding them in


----------



## WannabemkIV (Feb 24, 2011)

Last week I removed the bolts on my zender sports by turning them. I did a lot of reading, like you, before trying it and said what the hell I'll give it a shot. I did find that they strip easily and I had to remove a couple per wheel with vice grips which is fine as I plan to run spike bolts anyway. 

Pic for proof:


----------



## WannabemkIV (Feb 24, 2011)

Additionally, I didn't use any heat or penetrating oils. 

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## vee_dubb_ya (Dec 1, 2006)

cool, thanks everyone. I actually bought the proper socket, it's like a 6-point hex but the flat sides are curved inward (after I buggered one bolt with a regular 6-point 8mm socket). I read that they're basically ornamental rivets so they won't turn, but...it sounds like each case is different.

WannabemkIV...those are interesting...do they actually say Zender on the bolt face? They almost look stainless by their colour...meaning possibly someone's aftermarket replacements...?


----------

